# Skynet TV & Algarve TV



## Pead01

Hi,


Has anyone used either Skynet TV or Algarve TV to install satellite TV in Portugal covering British TV Channels?

I have read another thread concerning Skynet TV however the posts did not indicate that the posters had used the company. Obviously I would prefer to hear from people with experience of using their services to judge whether they are good companies to use. 

Therefore please do not answer this thread if you are only going to suggest alternatives to Satellite or if you are going to point out that satellite reception of british tv is a bit shady as this was covered in the other thread.

However if you know of other reputable companies who install these systems who would cover the Setubal area please do get in touch.

many thanks
John


----------



## MrBife

Satellite TV distribution is '20 year' technology and whilst it will continue to be used for a while for distribution by broadcasters themselves it is fast becoming redundant in terms of final connection to end users like us.

Our home has two dishes one focused on Astra (Sky) the other on Intelsat using a Technomate (TM-5402) receiver. Sky has very few channels now and the Intelsat feed brings in perfect BBC for as long as the stream stays in place and the Satellite itself remains in service, one or both of which I suspect will not be for too much longer !

The major advantage of IPTV is that you don't need to 'install it'. You take it out of the box, plug it in, connect the cable to the TV and you're done. It is the way by which all TV will be distributed in the near future and my personal suggestion would be to invest in the best possible internet feed after which point you will never need a sat dish again.

TV installation companies vary only by the neatness of their cable installation - pointing a dish and plugging in a receiver is easy enough and you only pay them once they have done things to your satisfaction.


----------



## Pead01

MrBife said:


> Satellite TV distribution is '20 year' technology and whilst it will continue to be used for a while for distribution by broadcasters themselves it is fast becoming redundant in terms of final connection to end users like us.
> 
> Our home has two dishes one focused on Astra (Sky) the other on Intelsat using a Technomate (TM-5402) receiver. Sky has very few channels now and the Intelsat feed brings in perfect BBC for as long as the stream stays in place and the Satellite itself remains in service, one or both of which I suspect will not be for too much longer !
> 
> The major advantage of IPTV is that you don't need to 'install it'. You take it out of the box, plug it in, connect the cable to the TV and you're done. It is the way by which all TV will be distributed in the near future and my personal suggestion would be to invest in the best possible internet feed after which point you will never need a sat dish again.
> 
> TV installation companies vary only by the neatness of their cable installation - pointing a dish and plugging in a receiver is easy enough and you only pay them once they have done things to your satisfaction.


Thank you for your message but internet TV is actively pursued by the BBC and providers are being constantly blocked. That is why I prefer the satellite solution as these, although being a grey area also, do not seem to be pursued and blocked in the same way. Hence my preference for satellite rather than internet. Also we do not currently have a smart TV which is recommended for internet access to british TV.


----------



## Janina k

Pead01 said:


> Thank you for your message but internet TV is actively pursued by the BBC and providers are being constantly blocked. That is why I prefer the satellite solution as these, although being a grey area also, do not seem to be pursued and blocked in the same way. Hence my preference for satellite rather than internet. Also we do not currently have a smart TV which is recommended for internet access to british TV.


Hello

Two people near to where we live had Smart TV one was old and the other was purchased for the use of getting TV. Both had continual problems and now they are on IPTV like ourselves we now all use Robssatellitetv and great service for only 1.49 per month. All we use is a desktop computer connected to a 32in Toshiba TV it's worth looking at.

Krystyna

https://robssatellitetv.com/


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We are in Central Portugal where the recent fires were. We have a very large dish (2.3 m) installed at our property and receive perfect BBC, ITV, Channel 4 plus heaven knows how many other channels we never watch. The farther south you go the worse the reception is but we are very happy with ours. We are technophobes and have no interest in computers and cables all over the place. Our computers are on different floors from the TV in the living room hence this solution is fine for us.


----------



## Pead01

Maggy Crawford said:


> We are in Central Portugal where the recent fires were. We have a very large dish (2.3 m) installed at our property and receive perfect BBC, ITV, Channel 4 plus heaven knows how many other channels we never watch. The farther south you go the worse the reception is but we are very happy with ours. We are technophobes and have no interest in computers and cables all over the place. Our computers are on different floors from the TV in the living room hence this solution is fine for us.


Hi Maggy,

Thank you for your reply. How far north are you of Setubal as we have been told by two TV suppliers in Portugal that the astra satellite is only available for the Europe beam in the Lisbon/Setubal area and the UK beam is not. They say the only satellite which does beam to this area is the Itelsat and that only really has BBC1, BBC2, BBC4, BBC News, ITV London, Channel 4 London, Channel 5 (UK) and Film 4 UK + 1.
cheers
John


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We are about one kilometre south of the IC8 between Figueiró dos Vinhos and Pedrógão Grande. We have all the channels listed above plus heaven knows how many other dreadful ones which we rarely watch. As for the other technicalities I have no idea I'm afraid.


----------



## sangerm

We used Algarve TV - very good. But they are based near Faro so a bit of a trek. Also, I notice that you can't get to their website right now? Ping me if you need their number. 

On the subject of iptv. This is fine if you have a reasonable speed of Internet and a good or unlimited data allowance but not so good if you are capped (as is the case with all the 4G services).

You don't need a smart tv to get these services. Depending on what software the IPTV provider needs to run you can just buy something like and Amazon stick and plug it in the back.

A friend of mine uses Ace TV on the stick and iplayer and other catch-up services (albeit the latter requires a cheap subscription service to "pretend" he's in the UK).


----------



## Brexit.Refugee

... Can I just ask something please. 
If you DON'T have either an internet connection or satellite dish, and just want basic reception won't a simple aerial get Portuguese Free-to-air channels????


----------



## Pgmills

Brexit.Refugee said:


> ... Can I just ask something please.
> If you DON'T have either an internet connection or satellite dish, and just want basic reception won't a simple aerial get Portuguese Free-to-air channels????


Yes it will. Just make sure you have a digital tv.


----------



## Brexit.Refugee

Pgmills said:


> Yes it will. Just make sure you have a digital tv.


Much obliged Pgmills - we BR's can just about stretch to that


----------

